# Best Road Rides in West Palm Beach, FL?



## Fritzkrieg (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm just getting into Road Biking and would like to know the best places to ride in the West Palm area.

Please LMK,

Fritzkrieg


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

*West Palm Beach*

East - Federal Highway (I think from Jupiter to Boca)
West - 441 from Okeechobee to Boca

Unfortunately, most East to West routes do not have bike lanes.


----------



## ottomark (Sep 13, 2005)

*Best rides near West Palm*

Fritzkrieg,

If you can do it, get up to Jupiter and bike from Jupiter to Hobe Sound via Jupiter Island. If you do it in the morning or evening, you'll encounter very few cars. You can also bike through Juno Beach along the ocean on bike lanes. These are two great rides (or 1) on bike lanes, albeit a bit north of you.

ottomark




Fritzkrieg said:


> I'm just getting into Road Biking and would like to know the best places to ride in the West Palm area.
> 
> Please LMK,
> 
> Fritzkrieg


----------



## Sympatico (Apr 7, 2004)

SuperB said:


> East - Federal Highway (I think from Jupiter to Boca)
> West - 441 from Okeechobee to Boca
> 
> Unfortunately, most East to West routes do not have bike lanes.




Pretty accurate from what I can tell. I live west so I dont do the ever popular A1A very much but what you say is true. Either ride all the way east or all the way west. Not much good riding between. One loop I do includes 441 but also Jog Rd. south of Lantana. It is actually pretty good down there. North of that is scary but down there it is pretty good. Hagan Ranch Rd. in that area is ok too. I am mostly on 441 and all around Wellington though and I find it as good as anything around here.

There are even some decent east-west sections but it really depends on where you are. To the original poster, what area are you in?


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

*West Palm Beach*

I live off of 441. My rides are basically either north and south on 441 or south on jog to either Lantana or Atlantic and north on Hagen Ranch or 441, depending on far I want to ride. Sometimes I ride through Wellington also.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

I did a vacation in Palm Beach in the Spring and brought my bike along. I hope you are comfortable in traffic.  Your choices are Route A1a North or A1a South. Good Luck!!!

Check out these ride reports for further insight:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=254560#poststop

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=254850#poststop


----------

